# 2009 Orbea Onix near NYC good fitting



## tyl10 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi guys, please help me! I'm trying to find a bike shop that carries the 09 Onix or would order one for me. I live in NYC but am willing to travel within 3 hrs. I have found a couple of shops in the city that carry them, but they do a very poor fitting job. Do you have any recommendations?

Many thanks in advance.
Tom


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Try the NY forum....*

you should search here....
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/forumdisplay.php?f=91


----------

